# Chattanooga Retriever Club fall trial



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

Results posted on EE.

K G


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow. Huge congrats, Bill Billups, Charlie Moody and Smitty!
That gives Smitty his FC! Awesome!!


----------



## Brandon Bromley (Dec 21, 2006)

Congrats to Jim and Ace on the Derby WIN and making the Derby list!!!


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats to Gregg Leonard and Sniper on a Qual First and David Didier and Grits on a Qual Second. Very Cool.

Congrats to David Didier and Stella on an Am Second. Tough tests and lots of drama to get through on that one.

Big thanks to the Qual Judges, Eric Gawthorpe and Kara McMahan. You guys were awesome. This coming from a guy struggling to find the balance. Good people keep owners playing this game. Thank you.

Jason


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats Barb and Ten on the Open 2nd.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

jtfreeman said:


> Congrats to Gregg Leonard and Sniper on a Qual First and David Didier and Grits on a Qual Second. Very Cool.
> 
> Congrats to David Didier and Stella on an Am Second. Tough tests and lots of drama to get through on that one.
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason, x2 big thanks to the judges Eric and Kara, ya'll made the weekend a lot of fun for all.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

congrats bill, charlie and smitty on the win and title.
congrats greg and david for 1st and 2nd in qual.
congrats to trudie kuka on her placement with "tuck"!!
congrats to brad arrington on 2, 3 and 4 in the derby. brad is a young pro and i think these may be his first field trial placements. i was marshal at a recent derby his dogs ran. he didn't place in that trial, but afterwards i and several competitors discussed our feelings that his dogs were very, very nice. he seems to be a fine young man who was "raised right". watch out for brad in the future.


----------



## richchief (Aug 19, 2014)

Want to give team Trudie and Tuck a big Congrats for getting a 3rd in the AM it was a tough one i know i saw it. Your friends in WIS.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

richchief said:


> Want to give team Trudie and Tuck a big Congrats for getting a 3rd in the AM it was a tough one i know i saw it. Your friends in WIS.


Trudie and her very fine dog were a threat to win all the way to the end. But for one bird, who knows? We may have had to run another series! Way to go Trudie! Very focused and determined handling on those blinds and your dog worked with you all the way.


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Congrats to all who finished the CRC events this weekend! YAY Smitty for earning his FC Title and to Gregg and David for Qualifying Sniper and Grits. Thanks John, Rich, and Bill for the well wishes. This was my first AA placement, and I'm very proud of the work Mr. Tuck did this weekend. 5 series is all my lungs could take this go round!
- Trudie Kuka


----------



## Bill Billups (Sep 13, 2003)

Way to go Trudie and Tuck! Ya'll were a great team and its only the first of many colored ribbons to come.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

truka said:


> Congrats to all who finished the CRC events this weekend! YAY Smitty for earning his FC Title and to Gregg and David for Qualifying Sniper and Grits. Thanks John, Rich, and Bill for the well wishes. This was my first AA placement, and I'm very proud of the work Mr. Tuck did this weekend. 5 series is all my lungs could take this go round!
> - Trudie Kuka


Trudie you and Tony deserve all well wishes, ya'll have worked hard. Whooooo Tuck!!! Jesse, says go my brother, you da man.


----------

